# Axolotl food



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought it might be helpful (especially to me!) if everyone posted a list of foods that they feed their axys. 

include brand names of any pellets or anything

what do urs prefer?

how much?

how often?

and how do you feed ur axolotl crickets? in tweezers or just drop them onto the water surface? hmmmmm could make for some interesting reading!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well i recommend earthworms. Earthworms are really good foods. But ones from the garden are risky. I do not own axolotls but i know someone who keeps around 6. They love erathworms... Pellets i know are good.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah im going to get one at the end of the month and i priced up earthworms on live food and theyr really cheap. what do i feed the worms on to gut load them and to keep them alive?

Thanks


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Pollywog Amphibian Pellets are a complete pelleted diet specially formulated for aquatic Amphibians. Our soft moist sinking pellets are highly scented to encourage feeding and are widely used by hobbyists, zoos, laboratories, & most importantly have been tried and tested on a wide range of species at our own breeding facility. They are also available in 3 sizes. Click Here.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

wow! thats good to know and a decent price too. Has it been tested with axolotls, i.e do they like it?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes we maintain our Axolotls on them.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I have used the Pollywog amphibian pellets with larvae ( once they where big enough to take the smallest size) and adults..and I do recommend them to other axolotl owners... I still use them on occasion . But I prefer earthworms as their main diet. On occasion they also get slugs, woodlice, river and cherry shrimp, home bred guppies, thin slivers of lean raw meat, rinsed prawn and scallop.


----------



## kirstyy (Jun 22, 2009)

hi i feed bloodworms live or frozen if you use frozen put them in a glass of warmish water mix them up an tip them in they also live daphina earthworms and beef heart also chpped up cockles hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

We feed ours mostly whole muscles and tubifix. Have been wanting to try an earthworm for a while but where would you find them other than the garden? 

xxEinsteinxx


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

ninnipoo said:


> We feed ours mostly whole muscles and tubifix. Have been wanting to try an earthworm for a while but where would you find them other than the garden?
> 
> xxEinsteinxx


 
well if you have a problem with the ones in your garden, boit sure why you would other than you can't find any,
then go to a fishing shop


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> well if you have a problem with the ones in your garden, boit sure why you would other than you can't find any,
> then go to a fishing shop


"Well i recommend earthworms. Earthworms are really good foods. But ones from the garden are risky." ....... posted by, TheToad888


......plus I don't have a garden!!!!!!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

ninnipoo said:


> "Well i recommend earthworms. Earthworms are really good foods. But ones from the garden are risky." ....... posted by, TheToad888
> 
> 
> ......plus I don't have a garden!!!!!!


 
but i see absolutely no reason why one form the garden would be as toad says risky.

the frogs and toads in my garden regularly eat the earthworms slugs and insects from my garden i have never found a dead frog or toad in my garden.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm guessing the risk would be slug pellets etc from any garden in the area????? And maybe if they had been in contact with a plant that may be harmfull??????? The suggestion you made about getting them from a fishing tackle shop sounds more appropriate!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

earth worms eat grass and fallen leaves, dependant on species.

for axies you would probably want dendrobenas at the biggest anyway, though red worms would be an option, i wouldn't advise feeding brandlings as they give off a defensive juice which isn't too nice.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> earth worms eat grass and fallen leaves, dependant on species


 
And what about toxins in the soil? Because of the nitrogen bacteria living in the stomach or gut of garden earthworms, the castings they produce carry high levels of nitrogen. They can also have more calcium, phosphorus, and potassium and anything else they may come across in the soil.... And I'm sure leaves don't choose where they fall do they???? I think with the risk of any pellets etc coming in contact and their JUICE I'll give it a miss and leave them for the toads, badgers and moles. Cheers anyway tho!!


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the advice, i ordered some earth worms off livefoodsUK. hopefully they will come tomorrow.

I got mu axolotl today  hes lovely 

The shop have only ever fed them on live blood worm and he doesnt seem interested in frozen. any tips?

cant wait til the worms come, hopefully it will be tomorrow. Im guessing he will love em cause theyr live and wriggley! hehe


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

i feed mine on prawns and mussels, had grown big very quickly on this diet


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

frozen prawns that u thaw out im guessing?


----------



## gapfillers (Jun 28, 2009)

I fed mine for 10 years on garden worms, muscles, cockles, any raw meat, tadpoles infact they were not fussy and ate just about anything. Never had any health issues with them.


----------

